# Waxing without washing?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *Hi Al, I'm sure one of these guys in LI would let you wash your car at their house right? *


AF330i will let me do it if I do his car and his minivan first. 


> *man... not having car wash port gotta suck... sorry man... i'm sure there are high end car wash places where ppl bring their Ferraris to carwash right?
> *


There are a few detail shops in Manhattan, but I don't trust anyone in the city to touch my car, including BMW of Manhattan. I'm planning on taking my car out to Long Island in a few weeks to get a full detail job.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Ummm Alee:eeps: :eeps: water shortage is officially over. You can get rid of your bottled water.*


But it's so different and unique.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *But it's so different and unique.  *


Trendy, even.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rkny said:


> *Hey Al -- I've never been to thse places, but a while ago I posted an inquiry on roadfly and here and got these responses for self-car wash places (stalls with hoses)*


The one in Brooklyn might be a possibility... that sounds like it's in Brooklyn Heights. My garage is very close to the Battery Tunnel, so it could work, although paying toll to wash my car sucks.  


> *What do I do? well, my parking garage has a hose, and they do hand car washes for extra income -- I usually slip the supervisor some money and they let me use the hose to wash myself (I'm sure they think I'm being silly). Maybe I can introduce you to them . . . .  *


I have thought about it actually. The first floor parking does have a water hookup, but you can't get into that area without paying a premium (last I checked it was ~600/mo to park on floor 1). I keep a hose in my car so I could conceivably use it to wash my car.

I have no idea who to bribe to get into that area though. :eeps:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> I keep a hose in my car so I could conceivably use it to wash my car.
> *


*O . . . . . M . . . . . G.*

:loco:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *O . . . . . M . . . . . G.
> 
> :loco: *


If you didn't have a garage to store your stuff, you'd do the same thing. You should have seen all the crap I had to take out of my car before the autocross school.  AF330i was blown away and summed it up in one sentence... "Al what the hell is all this stuff?"


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> I have no idea who to bribe to get into that area though. :eeps: *


Hey, don't you park at the Battery Garage (the park and lock)? I would just ask for a supervisor or something -- but that is one big and impersonal garage -- I park there when I drive to work. But don't ever underestimate the power of a properly placed $20 bill.

or come by my garage -- it's on the upper west side -- I'll take car of the supervisor if you wash both cars . . . .


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *O . . . . . M . . . . . G.
> 
> :loco: *


and I thought distilled water was a bit nutty :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rkny said:


> *Hey, don't you park at the Battery Garage (the park and lock)?*


Yep. I'm one of the anonymous covered cars.  








You've probably seen my car and parked next to it many times and not even known. :eeps:


> *I would just ask for a supervisor or something -- but that is one big and impersonal garage*


I may just ask the guy when I pay for my parking next month.


> *or come by my garage -- it's on the upper west side -- I'll take car of the supervisor if you wash both cars . . . . *


Sounds like someone wants a car wash.


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

alee said:


> *Sounds like someone wants a car wash.  *


I can appreciate genius when I see it -- just want a chance at watching a master at his craft


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rkny said:


> *I can appreciate genius when I see it -- just want a chance at watching a master at his craft  *


:lmao: And for you I'd probably do it because you have good taste in color.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *The one in Brooklyn might be a possibility... that sounds like it's in Brooklyn Heights. My garage is very close to the Battery Tunnel, so it could work, although paying toll to wash my car sucks.
> 
> I have thought about it actually. The first floor parking does have a water hookup, but you can't get into that area without paying a premium (last I checked it was ~600/mo to park on floor 1). I keep a hose in my car so I could conceivably use it to wash my car.
> 
> I have no idea who to bribe to get into that area though. :eeps: *


u don't park your car at your apartment? damn! that sucks! 600/month just to park, that's like more than my car payments! i guess this is why i'm not in the city even when like 90% of my friends from college are there...

--Andrew


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *u don't park your car at your apartment? damn! that sucks! 600/month just to park, that's like more than my car payments! i guess this is why i'm not in the city even when like 90% of my friends from college are there... *


I could park closer and pay less, but it would be valet. I would have to call 1-2 hrs before I need my car, and someone else keeps the key. Not my idea of fun.

Plus I'd have to use these on my car so they don't nick up the bumpers:



















A bit of an annoyance to put on and take off when you park and pick up your car.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *I could park closer and pay less, but it would be valet. I would have to call 1-2 hrs before I need my car, and someone else keeps the key. Not my idea of fun.
> 
> Plus I'd have to use these on my car so they don't nick up the bumpers:
> 
> A bit of an annoyance to put on and take off when you park and pick up your car. *


hehe, too funny man! yeah, I would probably do the same if I ever move to NYC (all my friends are calling and IM'ing every week!)...

btw, not sure if you've read my thread, i'm gonna pick up a 03 OB with NB interior tomorrow! And I must say, I was considering only SG, but pics of your car definitely made me switch over to liking to OB the best!

--Andrew


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *btw, not sure if you've read thread, i'm gonna pick up a 03 OB with NB interior tomorrow! And I must say, I was considering only SG, but pics of your car definitely made me switch over to liking to OB the best!*


Everyone wants OB now.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

alee said:


> *Everyone wants OB now.   *


But OB is so racist. :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *OB has always been my favorite. *


:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Al

Back to topic...........

Yes wash before hand, full wash  

I know you have offers to go to others in the area to complete the project, but my offer stands. I have new PC we could play with, 2 car garage, hose access, most of the supplies (I will be able to say all after I place an order next week  ) and I will not ask you to do the minivan first like AF :slap:

I am going to do the Sapphire ZHP today as a matter of fact, just a strip and wax job at this point. Stupid me has no clay and today is my only real opportunity to do the job before my surgery :banghead: 

Hey I just noticed, I have my own emicon :amish: :amish: :rofl: that is too funny


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Hey I just noticed, I have my own emicon :amish: :amish: :rofl: that is too funny *


:lmao: :rofl: :lmao: :rofl:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:lmao: :rofl: :lmao: :rofl:
> 
> :bigpimp: *


also

Patrick = :beerchug:

Alee = :doh: for wanting to waw without wash

Stealth = :str8pimpi on delivery day, :grouphug: when you come to US

:thumbup:


----------

